# son on two healthcare plans



## viztopia (3 Feb 2012)

I have my son on my vhi plan b and he got married last year and I discovered his wife also had him on her work plan which is with quinn. Can i claim for a refund of what i paid for him to VHI and if so how do i go about it?


----------



## Billo (3 Feb 2012)

I had a similar experience with a son of mine being on two policies. One was mine and another was a work policy. I contacted VHI and got a satisfactory outcome.


----------



## pj111 (3 Feb 2012)

Probably not. If they had both been with the one company you would have. 

The company plan with Quinn would be the best route initially. Have your daughter in law make contact with her hr department to see if it can be done. 

_Patrick_


----------

